# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) شروحات :  كيف تحمي نفسك من احتيال مبادلة بطاقة SIM ولماذا هو خطير جدا؟

## mohamed73

هناك العديد من الطرق التي يستخدمها  المحتالون لاستهدافك والتي ربما تكون على دراية ببعضها وتحتاط لذلك جيداً،  مثل البرامج الضارة لاختراق جهاز الحاسوب الخاص بك، أو التصيد الاحتيالي  للحصول على المعلومات عبر الإنترنت، ولكن هناك طرقاً أخرى ليست منتشرة مثل  احتيال مبادلة بطاقة SIM، ربما لم تسمع عن هذا من قبل، لكنه لا يقل خطورة  عن طرق القرصنة والخداع الأخرى. تابع المقال لمعرفة ماذا يعني هذا؟ وكيف  تحمي نفسك من هذا النوع من الاحتيال؟     *ما هي شريحة SIM؟*      
أحرف  SIM هي اختصار لـ Subscriber Identity Module أو وحدة تعريف المشترك، وكما  هو معروف للجميع، هي عبارة عن شريحة صغيرة يتم وضعها في الهاتف ويمكنك  تبديلها بين أكثر من هاتف بكل سهولة. وتعد بطاقات SIM فريدة من نوعها  ويمكنها تخزين القليل من البيانات والتي من أهمها البيانات التي تعرف  اشتراكك مع شركة الاتصالات.وطالما أن  بطاقة SIM الخاصة بك نشطة، فلا يمكن لأي شخص أو بطاقة SIM أخرى تفعيل رقم  هاتفك على جهازه الخاص، حتى إذا قمت بتبديل الهواتف، فسيظل رقمك كما هو  طالما لديك بطاقة SIM هذه.   *الاحتيال في مبادلة بطاقة SIM*      
بالنسبة لعملية احتيال تبديل بطاقة SIM، والمعروفة أيضًا باسم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  أو تبديل شريحة الـ SIM، وهي عملية احتيال تحدث عندما يحاول شخص ما  الاستيلاء على رقم هاتف الضحية وتفعيله على هاتفه الخاص وبالتالي استغلال  التحقق المكون من خطوتين الذي تتطلبه معظم مواقع الويب هذه الأيام وتصل  رساله التفعيل على هاتفه بدل هاتفك.  *كيف يتم الاحتيال عند مبادلة SIM*     
لا  يتطلب الأمر أن يكون الهاكر قريباً منك ويأخذ هاتفك ويبدل الشريحة بشكل  فعلي لكن يقوم المحتالون بالحصول على معلومات كافية عن الشخص مسبقًا،  وسيستخدم المخادع بعد ذلك هذه المعلومات للاتصال بشركة الاتصال الخاصة  بالضحية ومحاولة إقناعها بنقل رقم هاتف الضحية إلى بطاقة SIM جديدة يستلمها  هو، أو تغير بطاقة الـ SIM إلى بطاقة eSIM وبالتالي لا يضطر إلى استلامها  بل تصله عبر البريد الإلكتروني.كيف  يفعلون ذلك؟ سيستخدم المحتالون طرقًا مختلفة، يمكنهم استخدام البرامج  الضارة لجمع المعلومات من جهاز شخص ما أو إرسال رسائل بريد إلكتروني للتصيد  الاحتيالي يقول فيها المحتالون إنهم خدمة العملاء مثلا، ويطلبون البيانات  التي يحتاجون إليها.
وقد يستخدم المحتال  طريقة أبسط من ذلك بكثير، مثل استخدام منصات التواصل الاجتماعي وجمع  المعلومات التي يحتاجون إليها سراً للتحدث إلى شركة الاتصالات. لهذا السبب  يجب ألا تنشر الكثير من المعلومات في أي محادثات غير رسمية وغير موثوقة.   *عواقب احتيال تبديل بطاقة SIM*   
يترتب  على عملية الاحتيال هذه العديد من المشاكل إذا تمكن شخص ما من الحصول على  رقم هاتفك بهذه الطريقة. ولا يستطيع المحتال فقط الوصول إلى منصات الوسائط  الاجتماعية الخاصة بك، مثل فيسبوك أو إنستجرام أو غيرهما، بل يمكنه أيضًا  الوصول إلى بريدك الإلكتروني، أو حتى حساباتك المصرفية ومنصات الاستثمار  الأخرى التي تستخدمها.ويمكن للمحتال  بعد ذلك استخدام ملف التعريف الخاص بك لبدء التصيد الاحتيالي لأصدقائك  وعائلتك، أو إجراء تحويلات بنكية، أو حتى ابتزازك حتى تمنحهم الأموال التي  يريدونها.   *كيف ستعرف إذا كنت ضحية احتيال تبادل بطاقة SIM؟*  أسرع  طريقة لمعرفة ما إذا كان قد تم تبديل بطاقة SIM الخاصة بك هو أن يفقد  جهازك الاتصال بالشبكة، ولن تتمكن من إجراء مكالمات خلوية أو إرسال رسائل  نصية أو حتى استخدام خدمة بيانات التجوال.هناك  طريقة أخرى لمعرفة ذلك وهي عندما يحاول المحتال إدخال حساباتك باستخدام  عملية تحقق من خطوتين. ستعلمك الأنظمة الأساسية مثل Gmail وإذا اعتقدت أن  شخصًا ما لم يكن من المفترض أن يدخل إلى حسابك.الطريقة  الأخرى التي قد تكتشفها هي عندما تبدأ في رؤية بعض التغييرات على منصات  الوسائط الاجتماعية أو الحسابات الأخرى التي تستخدمها. وإذا رأيت معاملات  أو مشاركات، لم تكن أنت من نشرها، فربما يستخدم شخص آخر حسابك.  *ماذا أفعل إذا كنت ضحية تبادل بطاقة SIM؟*   
إذا  لاحظت أن بطاقة SIM الخاصة بك تبدأ في مواجهة مشاكل جرب غلق الهاتف ثم  فتحه مرة أخرى وإذا استمر خطأ أنك غير متصل بشبكة الاتصالات، فيجب عليك  الاتصال على الفور بشركة الاتصالات خدمة الهاتف المحمول الخاص بك.   *ما الذي يمكنني فعله لمنع احتيال تبديل بطاقة SIM؟*  
الأمر  الجيد، أنه لا يتعين عليك الانتظار حتى يتم الاحتيال عليك بتبديل بطاقة  SIM قبل اتخاذ أي إجراء. يمكنك البدء في التأكد من أنك آمن ضد هذه الهجمات.    
يمكنك  البدء بالتحدث إلى شركة الاتصال، وسؤالهم عن الإجراءات الأمنية التي لديهم  ضد هذا النوع من الاحتيال ونوع المعلومات التي يطلبونها قبل نقل رقم هاتفك  إلى بطاقة SIM مختلفة.سيكون من الأفضل  جعل ملفات تعريف الوسائط الاجتماعية الخاصة بك أكثر أمانًا وخصوصية، حيث  إن نشر الكثير من المعلومات ليس أمرًا خطيرًا فحسب، ولكن مع بعض خروقات  البيانات الحديثة على فيسبوك، لا يمكنك الوثوق بأي منصة وسائط اجتماعية  لتخزين معلوماتك بأمان. ويجب أيضًا تجنب إعطاء الكثير من المعلومات لمعظم  الناس، سواء عبر الإنترنت أو في الحياة الواقعية.يمكنك  أيضًا محاولة فتح حسابات بريد إلكتروني مختلفة واستخدام أكثر حسابات بريدك  الإلكتروني خصوصية، وهو الحساب الذي لا يعرفه أحد تقريبًا، لتسجيل الدخول  إلى أهم حساباتك، مثل حساباتك المصرفية.كن  حذرا من رسائل البريد الإلكتروني التي تأتيك. وتذكر أن أحد الطرق التي  يستخدمها المحتالون بشكل شائع هي التصيد الاحتيالي، حيث ينتحلون شخصية شركة  شرعية للحصول على معلوماتك الخاصة. ويعتبر التصيد الاحتيالي أكثر شيوعًا  وأسهل مما تعتقد، لذلك تجنب دائمًا إعطاء معلومات حساسة في أي بريد  إلكتروني. اتصل بالشركة أو قم بزيارتها مباشرة للتأكد من هويتهم.

----------

